# Μετάφραση του βιογραφικού από ελληνικά στα αγγλικά



## eva27 (May 17, 2011)

Καλησπέρα σε όλους και πάλι! Χρειάζομαι τις γνώσεις σας παρακαλώ να με διαφωτίσετε για ένα θέμα... Μεταφράζω το βιογραφικό μου από τα ελληνικά στα αγγλικά και έχω κολλήσει σε κάποια σημεία... Πώς θα πω υπότροφος κληροδοτήματος για μεταπτυχιακό; Η υποτροφία είχε κριτήρια βαθμολογίας πτυχίου και καταγωγής. Το έγραψα έτσι:
Scholarship for master studies (merit-based & student-specific).

Σωστό;


----------



## nickel (May 17, 2011)

Μπορείς να βάλεις Endowed scholarship αν θέλεις να φαίνεται το κληροδότημα. 
Και προτιμώ master's studies.


----------



## eva27 (May 17, 2011)

nickel said:


> Μπορείς να βάλεις Endowed scholarship αν θέλεις να φαίνεται το κληροδότημα.
> Και προτιμώ master's studies.



Endowed scholarship from Triantafillidis institution for master's studies
Έτσι;


----------



## nickel (May 17, 2011)

The Manolis Triantafyllidis Foundation, αν μιλάς γι' αυτό.


----------



## oliver_twisted (May 17, 2011)

Να βάλουμε και έναν λίνκο για το Europass εδώ; Είναι ιστότοπος της ΕΕ όπου μπορούμε να φτιάξουμε το βιογραφικό μας σε όποια γλώσσα της ΕΕ θέλουμε, να το αποθηκεύσουμε στη μορφή που θέλουμε (να θυμάστε να αποθηκεύετε οπωσδήποτε και σε XML για να μπορείτε να ενημερώνετε το βιογραφικό όποτε θέλετε). Με τον τρόπο αυτό γλιτώνουμε τη μορφοποίηση και έχουμε ένα μαζεμένο βιογραφικό (και χωρίς λάθη, τουλάχιστον στα πεδία του).


----------



## eva27 (May 17, 2011)

oliver_twisted said:


> Να βάλουμε και έναν λίνκο για το Europass εδώ; Είναι ιστότοπος της ΕΕ όπου μπορούμε να φτιάξουμε το βιογραφικό μας σε όποια γλώσσα της ΕΕ θέλουμε, να το αποθηκεύσουμε στη μορφή που θέλουμε (να θυμάστε να αποθηκεύετε οπωσδήποτε και σε XML για να μπορείτε να ενημερώνετε το βιογραφικό όποτε θέλετε). Με τον τρόπο αυτό γλιτώνουμε τη μορφοποίηση και έχουμε ένα μαζεμένο βιογραφικό (και χωρίς λάθη, τουλάχιστον στα πεδία του).


Καλό λινκ! Η σελίδα αυτή χρησιμεύει και σαν σάιτ εύρεσης εργασίας;


----------



## Zazula (May 26, 2011)

eva27 said:


> Η σελίδα αυτή χρησιμεύει και σαν σάιτ εύρεσης εργασίας;


Η ίδια (δηλ. αυτή καθαυτή), όχι: http://europass.cedefop.europa.eu/img/dynamic/c1399/type.FileContent.file/EuropassDecision_el_GR.PDF.


----------

